# What type of flat collar?



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

I've run into the issue of Stank collars!! and I haven't been able to get them smelling fresh again. I am about to go and buy every type of collar to figure out the trick, but I thought I'd ask here first.

Which type of collar do prefer? Leather, nylon or plastic based. Do you wash them if so what is the trick?

I thought maybe the collars got rank from swimming in nasty ponds, but even the collars that she hasn't worn while swimming smell just as bad!!

Please help!


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

These are the collars I have most of mine wearing http://www.gundogsupply.com/-105d-.html They are cheap, hold up to lots of abuse, don't get stinky and any dirt can be wiped or rinsed off.Plus they come with free ID plates


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.huntsmart.com/hunt/Dog-T...Nite-Lite-DayGlo-LoVis-Dog-Collars_DGO4G.html

Same Idea as Tollwest but darker colors for waterfowling. They don't absorb water so smell is not a problem. They're tough and hold up well. I like them alot.

Danny


----------



## Paul Fix (Jul 5, 2009)

Mendota Dura Soft. They are made of a synthetic material that will not rot or stink. They look and feel like a fine soft leather and they are available in several colors. I also prefer the center ring design of this collar. I have been using one for over a year and the collar shows no significant signs of wear.

"DuraSoft Hunt Collar 1". For those of you who prefer the look and soft feel of leather but worry about water and odor absorption, this new material is the answer! These collars have superior strength and durability, high resistance to chewing, fading, moisture and odor absorption. They have an embossed surface for a very elegant look and are soft to the touch and provide a very comfortable grip. Your dog will appreciate the soft texture as well. The collars are constructed with spread rivets and nickel- plated hardware. These collars are made with a conway buckle, center-ring "safety" ring, and dee ring".


http://www.gundogsupply.com/durasoft-black.html


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use DayGlo nylon collars from LionCountrySupply.com. They give good visibility in many different colors, and once you put them on, you never have to take them off. they just don't absorb odors.


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

My dog has a 1" K-9 Komfort center ring collar. No problems here. 

Here's the link:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-1--collar.html


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Leather collars don't stink and if you oil them once in awhile they will last years.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Any poly-coated nylon collar will hold up great. Leather is also nice but more expensive.

I get mine from Gundog Supply like tollwest does, and as she says they come with the free ID plate. Just a great deal. I only buy the center-ring "safety" ones tho.

Latisha


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

Jersey said:


> My dog has a 1" K-9 Komfort center ring collar. No problems here.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-1--collar.html


Except for that glare off of the name plate..............LOL !!!!


----------



## Ryan Lee (Feb 9, 2011)

Bumping an old thread. 

Couldn't find anything more recent. 

Can someone explain the use of the center ring?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

The center ring collars were made to roll over, and over allowing a dog that was stuck on something by the collar to get free.

They have a name, I can't think of it right now.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

dnf777 said:


> I use DayGlo nylon collars from LionCountrySupply.com. They give good visibility in many different colors, and once you put them on, you never have to take them off. they just don't absorb odors.


 2nd that, great collars
Dave Hare


----------



## J.Harris (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryan Lee said:


> Bumping an old thread.
> 
> Couldn't find anything more recent.
> 
> Can someone explain the use of the center ring?


Another place to snap the leash


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The real story on the center rings (from someone high up in the industry):
It started as a way to use up short pieces of material so they arent wasted. The safety collar wording was simply marketing to sell them...but the marketing worked too well and people wanted them because the safety idea sold, even though they are no safer than a solid collar. So now they make them on purpose, rather than to use up odd lengths.


----------

